# Come On Rich, Whadaya Got Then?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

As per title really. Come on mate you've had it for at least 24 hours now, WTF is it?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

could be.....

speedy pro

rolex daytona?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

He should be banned in my opinion... and his new watch should be confiscated as punishment.

Buying watches and not showing. It's just not cricket.

:bb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been wondering also :blink:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

For heavens sake guys, I've posted a picture..... :tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> He should be banned in my opinion... and his new watch should be confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Buying watches and not showing. It's just not cricket.
> 
> :bb:


Now there's an idea, like your thinking :yes:.

The worse part is informing us about a new purchase and then not revealing all. He's just a tease I tell you :taz:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Now there's an idea, like your thinking :yes:.


We could start a petition h34r:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's an idea, like your thinking :yes:.
> ...


All those in favour say I :banned:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> All those in favour say I :banned:


"I"










Come on guys, Let's get him


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i love a good lynching :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Give me a chance.... typing......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well you did start posting about this one last night Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, I'll tell, but I can't show any pics..... let me explain.

This is what I went to buy yesterday (not the exact watch, but the same - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund










I've been looking for one for some time now, and got a call on Friday from a WIS mate to say he knew where there was a "good example" to be had, so I met up with him at Portabello Road market yesterday afternoon. I was hoping it would be as good as he said it was.

It wasn't  . Case and bezel were fine (the bezel's the main weakness of this watch), but the dial had been (badly) re-lumed, and the guy wouldn't drop below Â£2k. So.... :sadwalk:

But while I was there I had a look around and found something interesting....

a very cheap Omega Speedie Pro. I mean _very_ cheap. It was filthy, but the dial and hands looked original, and the bezel wasn't too beaten up. As I looked I saw it was a pre-moon version (145.022). It just had to be bought. 

anyway, I met up with Paul (Silver Hawk) at the Uxbridge watch fair this morning (where I snagged another bargain, but more about that later :wink2: ), and Paul's taken it back to Brighton with him to give it a service and a clean for me (it was very dirty :schmoll: ). I had an email from Paul a while ago confirming it's a 1969 movement (30 prefix) and the caseback says 145022 - 69 ST, so it's the correct one. My very own all original 1969 pre-moon Speedie Pro :victory:

I should have it back on Tuesday, so there will then be pictures, promise :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I should have it back on Tuesday, so there will then be pictures, promise :thumbsup:


I suppose he should get a reprieve then :sadwalk:

Well done Rich. Shame about the bund but i'd be very happy with a bargain pre moon speedy. Looking forward to the pictures (of todays one too ).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's something special, you must be well pleased :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Now that's something special, you must be well pleased :yes:


I am now Paul's confirmed it's what I thought it was. One of these days I'll have to pluck up courage to remove the back off a watch 

There's no bracelet of course, but it'll go on a nato


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats - I know you have been after a Speedy for a while :thumbsup:

The BP50 would have been nice, but there are just too many iffy ones around and I wouldn't know what I was looking at :sweatdrop:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I should have it back on Tuesday, so there will then be pictures, promise :thumbsup:
> ...


Today's one isn't actually for me. I have one already. But I know how much someone on this forum wants one, and he's helped me out a lot recently too, so when I saw it I thought of him....







So I'll pass my good fortune on to him 

If he wants it, that is :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention, you could have drawn a better pic :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Congrats - I know you have been after a Speedy for a while :thumbsup:
> 
> The BP50 would have been nice, but there are just too many iffy ones around and I wouldn't know what I was looking at :sweatdrop:


You're right, Bob, but I'm pretty confident this one was genuine, just the dial would have needed restoring. That isn't hugely expensive, but it would have added another Â£500 on top, and then there's the wait (it would have had to go to the States). So decided against it in the end.

Seems to have worked out ok in the end though, because had I bought it I wouldn't have found the Speedie


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Forgot to mention, you could have drawn a better pic :tongue2:


cheeky sod 

Shawn guessed it immediately. Anyway, I'd had a few too many beers when I drew that :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

anyway, unless Paul wants to take and post some pictures of it there's nothing I can do until it comes back to me. So you'll just have to be patient :tongue2:

Boy, I love it here


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> How cool is that then?
> 
> Well done Rich. Who wants a BlankPenny if you can have yummie pre-moon Speedy anyway?


Thanks Chris, and it is yummy too.  I'll get pics up as soon as I get the wtach back - promise :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Wish i got phone calls telling me where to find watches!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> If he wants it, that is :huh:


If he doesn't, I'll have it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

minkle said:


> Wish i got phone calls telling me where to find watches!


I can do that for you, however as for them being at the price you want to hear about that's the hard part


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention, you could have drawn a better pic :tongue2:
> ...


is the watch the prize?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


No, but I'll send you the drawing if you like? :bag:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


as long As its acrylic on canvas :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Bah seams some people have all the luck.

Ive been working while you have been buying cheap speedies. Think i need to quit this work lark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > If he wants it, that is :huh:
> ...


Oh, he wants it. He REALLY wants it.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> My very own all original 1969 pre-moon Speedie Pro :victory:
> 
> I should have it back on Tuesday, so there will then be pictures, promise :thumbsup:


WOO HOO!!!! :clap:

Congrats...can't wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well - what to say? Fabulous tale(s) I suppose Rich :yes:

The thing about the drawing though - it was scarywatch! I had nightmares it was an :vampire: *evil* :vampire: watch coming to get me :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice on mate :thumbup:. Can't wait to see the pics. Oh and well done Paul for the advice and speedy service.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool on all counts. well done Rich


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > All those in favour say I :banned:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Obviously I still don't have the watch, but here are a couple of pictures that Paul sent to me this morning (thanks Paul! :thumbsup: )....



















I should have the watch tomorrow so will take some pictures then


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice Rich, my Premoon is one of my faves


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice catch Rich - but what will you do for a strap??


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> Nice catch Rich - but what will you do for a strap??


You might be surprised to hear me say this, but it'll go on a Nato. :huh: I'm also commisioning some velcro straps at the moment too 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations Rich, what a catch! Very much looking forward to seing the watch, esp. on a velcro. Out of interest: do you get it from Carl/ Gasgasbones or do you have another source? I might need a personalised one, too!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JHM said:


> Congratulations Rich, what a catch! Very much looking forward to seing the watch, esp. on a velcro. Out of interest: do you get it from Carl/ Gasgasbones or do you have another source? I might need a personalised one, too!
> 
> all the best
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan

Yes, I've ordered from Carl. I wasn't sure whether to go for a veresion 1 or 2, so I've ordered one of each. I'll take some pics once they arrive and let you know what I think to them. (I ordered a verson 3 for my X-33 too :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you Rich!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Here's a clue...

J

(hee hee)


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Saw this watch with toshi on Sunday and its a stunner, the dial is perfect and has aged beautifully


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Saw this watch with toshi on Sunday and its a stunner, the dial is perfect and has aged beautifully


Rarer than the scarlet pimpernal :search:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this watch with toshi on Sunday and its a stunner, the dial is perfect and has aged beautifully
> ...


It's currently with the Royal Mail and will be here tomorrow, so pictures tomorrow afternoon - I promise


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well if it's anything to go by the movement, then this one is going to be pretty impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


I've currently got the watch...and its taken me a good few minutes to work out that clue Rich :lol:

No-one is going to guess based on that surely? :huh: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Talking of watches, were is he with this Speedy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I only just got it it!! :lol:

And I knew what the watch was h34r:

Must say its a great clue.....But your right Paul, no one will get it I dont think..... :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

hee hee


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh come on, give us another one :tongue2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

How 'bout this?

~~~~J~~~~


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> How 'bout this?
> 
> ~~~~J~~~~


Very good! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well I know the watch, and I don't know what you're talking about Rich :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Say what you see, if you see it, say it 

You'll kick yourself Rich....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Say what you see, if you see it, say it
> 
> You'll kick yourself Rich....


I'm phoning a friend...... :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont tell him Rich's friend!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I know now :tongue2:

what am I talking about, I knew all the time (I bought the watch :huh: )


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Alright...who told him?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Alright...who told him?


 :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:icon18:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> :icon18:


They'd never have found out Paul...... I would never have told


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> :icon18:












C'mon guys, let's get him.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dear o dear 

Hawkey, Im disappointed mate..... This one could have sent him mad in a week....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > :icon18:
> ...


A lynching 

woohoo... count me in


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Dear o dear
> 
> Hawkey, Im disappointed mate..... This one could have sent him mad in a week....


started to send me mad after 5 minutes :blink:

:lol:


----------

